# KY vs. TN



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have family in TN and my wife's family is in KY. I've spent a little time in both, but mostly in the eastern areas and we're thinking about moving back toward the central part of the states. But, I was curious about the pros/cons of each. We are looking for a place that we can garden and raise a few animals...a few acres in a nice country location. With that said, when it comes to soil type, cost of housing/living, outdoor activities (i.e. fishing/hunting), taxes, community, etc, etc,., which location would you recommend...central TN or central KY?


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

My husband is from the southern part of central Ky. We live in southern middle TN. If it weren't so difficult to make a living in Ky I'd prefer to live there. Wages are horrible in that area compared to middle Tn. But imo the soil and weather are a little better in Ky. The land is also prettier and the people are a little more "down home" in Ky. Ky does have a state income tax, Tn does not. Property taxes are higher in Tn. Sales tax is definitely higher in Tn - 9.25% on everything, even groceries.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Both states have plenty to offer. I prefer south central Ky but thats just me.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Sparkie said:


> Sales tax is definitely higher in Tn - 9.25% on everything, even groceries.


taxes on food are changing 

http://tn.gov/revenue/notices/sales/sales12-04.pdf


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't know what you do for a living, but I think that would be an important consideration as to where you'll go. I'm from east tn, live on the "edge" now, of what's the dividing line between east and middle. We're almost 100 miles from either Nashville or Knoxville. It's a great place to live, we have sandy soil, great gardens, and wonderful neighbors. Earning a living, depending on what you do, can require quite a commute though.


----------

